

Core Animation Scroll Layer: CAScrollLayer - geppyp
https://www.invasivecode.com/weblog/core-animation-scroll-layer-cascrolllayer/

======
AndrewMobileApp
Highly-detailed tutorial on creating animations for the iOS platform. I love
the animated train example. Nice work.

